# Big Fat Continued



## KD (Feb 6, 2011)

:lol  This is my first mantra swirl in Black Raspberry Vanilla.


----------



## krissy (Feb 6, 2011)

those swirls are AMAZING!! great job!! 8)


----------



## llineb (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow...That's art!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful swirl and beautiful colors!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 6, 2011)

WOWSER!!!!!!!


----------



## agriffin (Feb 6, 2011)

That is stunning!  WOWSER is right!! lol  

Great job!   8)


----------



## heyjude (Feb 6, 2011)

I LOVE it!


----------



## AmyW (Feb 6, 2011)

Those are beautiful, I love how the swirls are done.


----------



## holly99 (Feb 6, 2011)

They're so pretty!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 6, 2011)

What a great swirl! Good job!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 6, 2011)

Really pretty!


----------



## Relle (Feb 7, 2011)

WOOO HOOOO.  8) 

Relle.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 7, 2011)

Love the colours and swirl. STunning.  :wink:


----------



## paillo (Feb 7, 2011)

absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## kellyincville (Feb 7, 2011)

wow!  beautiful!


----------



## dubnica (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow...that is fantastic!


----------



## kaelily (Feb 7, 2011)

yep...stunning!


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic swirls!!


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 9, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Feb 10, 2011)

Totally awesome!


----------



## DMCC (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh wow! Gorgeous swirls.  Very nice.


----------



## nursenancy (Feb 10, 2011)

AWESOME!!! I LOVE the colors!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 13, 2011)

Love the look of your soap!  Those colours look amazing!


----------



## maya (Feb 13, 2011)

very nice swirl! thanks for sharing.


----------



## tomara (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful swirls!!


----------



## MsDee (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful Swirl


----------



## KnowWhat (Feb 14, 2011)

Great job.  Those are gorgeous!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 15, 2011)

Amazing swirls with great color contrast!  Love it!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 15, 2011)

As others said, beautiful job on the swirls. It looked less sharp to me than many others' mantra swirls though, which I liked much!


----------

